# Weaving- Rainbow Pick-Up Cowl



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

This cowl was made on my 20" Flip loom with variable dent reed. I used the 5 dent sections. The warp is Caron Simply Soft dark blue and Lana Grossa Olympia in rainbow color. Caron simply soft was used for the weft.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Lucky dog. That is really nice. Nice use of the pick up sticks. I've never heard of a variable dent reed. Makes sense now that I think about it. I guess it is for tighter selvedges? Have you done anything with the variable feature? Would love to see


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

This is one project I made using the variable dent reed.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow both are amazing. Pupperdoodle looks happy to. The colors are so pretty. I'm just starting to weave. So your dent is a variable dent need to look that one up.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very very nice! Pup has modeling down perfectly  beautiful dog...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Both scarves are beautiful.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful! Gives me an idea......


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

You're getting me in trouble! Now I want a loom!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> You're getting me in trouble! Now I want a loom!


Oh just go and buy one. Join in on the fun....lol


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice-I must get going!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Spooly said:


> This cowl was made on my 20" Flip loom with variable dent reed. I used the 5 dent sections. The warp is Caron Simply Soft dark blue and Lana Grossa Olympia in rainbow color. Caron simply soft was used for the weft.


he is so adorable in the cowl.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely work. Nice model.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful cowl. Also love your model!


Spooly said:


> This cowl was made on my 20" Flip loom with variable dent reed. I used the 5 dent sections. The warp is Caron Simply Soft dark blue and Lana Grossa Olympia in rainbow color. Caron simply soft was used for the weft.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Waa... The perfect "model"! Nice looking cowl! Well done!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely model and cowl


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely model and cowl


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It's still all Greek to me, but it sure looks nice.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> It's still all Greek to me, but it sure looks nice.


Using a loom is not that hard. If I can do it so can you. Why not try needle weaving on a small square loom with pegs or nails and joining the squares. I started out on one of those.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Where did you purchase your variable dent reed? Please pm me.


----------

